
What Is Nix? - kipply
https://engineering.shopify.com/blogs/engineering/what-is-nix
======
burke
Hi, I wrote this! If you like this, you might also enjoy this series of videos
I've been releasing:
[https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLRGI9KQ3_HP_OFRG6R-p4...](https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLRGI9KQ3_HP_OFRG6R-p4iFgMSK1t5BHs)

They were originally made for internal consumption at Shopify, but I
eventually realized that almost none of the content was proprietary so I've
been re-releasing them publicly.

